# Spoiler Mute/delete?



## ezchronic (Mar 18, 2007)

Can someone help me? I want to get the hardware to remove my spoiler. What dose it take? Bodywork? Paint? PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

stock on has 4 bolts maybe. then you would have to get the holes filled and paint the trunk. or you can try and color macth for plugs


----------



## ezchronic (Mar 18, 2007)

EEZ GOAT said:


> stock on has 4 bolts maybe. then you would have to get the holes filled and paint the trunk. or you can try and color macth for plugs


thanks brother...Anyone no where to get the plugs? im going to autozone right now to see if they have anything, but anywhere else?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I believe others said they found plugs at Lowes


----------



## ezchronic (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

ezchronic said:


>


Well, that didn't take long. I like it with the spoiler removed, but I am too lazy to take it off and fill the holes. Did you use the plugs?


----------



## UROTRSH (Nov 9, 2007)

*My boy EZ Gets sh*t done!!!*


----------



## LUVMYGTHO (Nov 12, 2007)

Plugs dont look so good. Its better when you fill it and paint it, other wise you have the four plugs sticking out of your trunk.


----------



## ezchronic (Mar 18, 2007)

Tacmedic said:


> Well, that didn't take long. I like it with the spoiler removed, but I am too lazy to take it off and fill the holes. Did you use the plugs?


I went to autozone and picked up some black rubber plugs...(prob not made to fill in holes in trunk lids, but works) It looks ok for now, but I am to picky to not have it perfect, gotta get em' filled and painted!! I just dont know anyone in Vegas! PHX is a diff story, and a 5 hour drive. Ill find some one, I hope. I NEED A HOOK IN VEGAS!!!


----------



## UROTRSH (Nov 9, 2007)

haha I guess I'm lucky with my black car. the plugs are very unobtrusive.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Spoiler delete*

I like the looks of a spoiler delete. What you can do on your car just to see if you like it with the spoiler off is to. Remove the trunk lid carpet and unplug the rear break light harness. Remove the bolts holding the wing on, carefully lift up on the wing and remove it. Then give the trunk a good coat of wax. Go to a store like HOME DEPOT or LOWES and go to the department where they sell nails, screws and so on. Look for plastic snap in plugs just like the ones that hold your trunk carpet in place. Pick the right size [ 1/2 inch ] I think and look for either clear plugs or ones that are close to the color of your car., Snap them in place and just leave it like that for a few day. If you like it you can remove the plugs and have them filled in and painted by a body shop, or you can just leave the plugs in there. They are water tight.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Getting the holes filled and respraying the decklid is one of those things where you want to ask alot of DIRECT questions of your potential paint dude... Specifically about how he's intending to go about it, how he's going to ensure that the materials don't shrink, or stress, or fail, with time... Filling holes is always one of those deals, that after 6-12 months of your car being out in the elements, sun baking it hot, evening cooling it off, expanding, shrinking, rain shocking it cold, filler not being as stable as promised, that you invariably wind up with little "halos" around where each hole used to be... Stuff like that drives me crazy..

The key is the process and materials.. Good filler won't shrink, but to a point.... The more of it you use in one glob, the more it's going to "change" with time.. You want somebody who's going to create some 1/2-inch diameter round sheet-metal coins, tig them into place, bond the seams or weld the seams (depends on equipment and skill, each body guy has his own preferences, and it's easy to warp your decklid in that small area if you introduce too much heat...), skim and block with a quality non-shrink product, and then go about the scuff and paint process...

You've gotta pay a bit more to do it right, where your old holes won't "haunt you" from underneath the new paint. Or you could just get it done quick and nasty, and most people will never notice the four little areas of wackiness on your decklid that will appear over time....


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Wing Delete*



69bossnine said:


> Getting the holes filled and respraying the decklid is one of those things where you want to ask alot of DIRECT questions of your potential paint dude... Specifically about how he's intending to go about it, how he's going to ensure that the materials don't shrink, or stress, or fail, with time... Filling holes is always one of those deals, that after 6-12 months of your car being out in the elements, sun baking it hot, evening cooling it off, expanding, shrinking, rain shocking it cold, filler not being as stable as promised, that you invariably wind up with little "halos" around where each hole used to be... Stuff like that drives me crazy..
> 
> The key is the process and materials.. Good filler won't shrink, but to a point.... The more of it you use in one glob, the more it's going to "change" with time.. You want somebody who's going to create some 1/2-inch diameter round sheet-metal coins, tig them into place, bond the seams or weld the seams (depends on equipment and skill, each body guy has his own preferences, and it's easy to warp your decklid in that small area if you introduce too much heat...), skim and block with a quality non-shrink product, and then go about the scuff and paint process...
> 
> You've gotta pay a bit more to do it right, where your old holes won't "haunt you" from underneath the new paint. Or you could just get it done quick and nasty, and most people will never notice the four little areas of wackiness on your decklid that will appear over time....


 
That is why I told him to try temporary plugs ty see if he will like it that way 1st. If he does get the holes filled in with metal, not BONDO, or have a small piece of sheet metal welded over the holes and get it blended in by a pro and then painted.


----------



## ezchronic (Mar 18, 2007)

Thx guys! I have those rubber plugs in it now, but I def have to get them filled. I need some paint touch-up on pass door as-well. So when I find the right guy to do that...then he will do my truck at the same time. I love it without the wing, makes it feel like a NEW car! Nothing better then getting one of these car twice!! HAHA I even feel like people look at it more, but that could be just me thinking that!!:lol::lol:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

UROTRSH said:


> *My boy EZ Gets sh*t done!!!*


thx for the reply. glad i could help out


----------



## ezchronic (Mar 18, 2007)

EEZ GOAT said:


> thx for the reply. glad i could help out


EEZ your the man....but My buddies call me EZ as-well!! So we will spit the comment!!! 50/50
Happy holidays!!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i always want to see how mine would look with out wing. i just know it takes away from the rear view


----------



## ezchronic (Mar 18, 2007)

EEZ GOAT said:


> i always want to see how mine would look with out wing. i just know it takes away from the rear view


It does take away from the rear veiw! I notice it even more when its gone, even in my side mirror. A buddy at work told me that I was stupid for taking it off! I told him it looks way cleaner w/out it, he told me at high speeds it would be all over the road! I called BS, so this morring we went on the freeway on the way to work, he has a 05 crossfire,(in the background of pic i posted) WE hit about 125/130mph and I had no prob! So untill I hit 160mph..I guess ill never know. Until then im wing-less, it reminds me of one of my favorite cars...LX notch back early 90's mustang from the rear!! I love it!! 

I do wonder if it takes away from HIGH-SPEED control? I hope not..


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Does it take away from high-speed stability? That depends...

Some spoilers are added to cars by stylists for purely cosmetic purposes... Of course, the engineers make certain that the spoiler doesn't dork-up the car's balance or stability, so it's a collaborative effort, usually by designing a spoiler that doesn't really have ANY resulting downforce...

Other spoilers are added to cars very much for FUNCTIONAL purposes, i.e. high-speed downforce for balanced stability, keeping the car planted at higher speeds. Of course, the stylists don't want an ugly looking spoiler on their design, so again, it's a collaborative effort balancing the functional downforce requirement with good styling...

I have NO idea whether the GTO's spoiler is primarily cosmetic and un-needed, or whether it's functional and recommended for high-speeds...

I think one BIG HINT is that the Monaro doesn't get a rear spoiler from the factory, and the shape of the nose doesn't seem different enough from the GTO to create a different "balance" issue... Understand that rear downforce is engineered to compliment and counteract front downforced, hence the use of the word "balance"... If you have more front downforce than rear, it causes your rear to get lighter the faster you go...

Long story short, your Crossfire buddy is jumping to conclusions, making assumptions about a car he knows nothing about... The removal of your spoiler, for all we know, may cause your car to be BETTER BALANCED, and the GTO may have been given its rear spoiler purely to please the stylists and brand-managers who thought the buyer-demographic would demand it...


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

ezchronic said:


> It does take away from the rear veiw! I notice it even more when its gone, even in my side mirror. A buddy at work told me that I was stupid for taking it off! I told him it looks way cleaner w/out it, he told me at high speeds it would be all over the road! I called BS, so this morring we went on the freeway on the way to work, he has a 05 crossfire,(in the background of pic i posted) WE hit about 125/130mph and I had no prob! So untill I hit 160mph..I guess ill never know. Until then im wing-less, it reminds me of one of my favorite cars...LX notch back early 90's mustang from the rear!! I love it!!
> 
> I do wonder if it takes away from HIGH-SPEED control? I hope not..


Ask yer buddy, the backyard aerodynamicist to take look at.......

Ferrari F430
Ferrari 599GTB Fiorano
Ferrari Testarossa
Ferrari 360 Modena
Ferrari F355
Corvette Z06
Ariel Atom
The GTO replacement......BMW 650i or M6
BMW M3
BMW M5
Audi S6
Cadillac STS V
Chrysler 300C SRT8
etc
etc
etc
Under 100MPH a plastic appendage on any stock street car is there to impress high school kids. The surface area required to create meaningful downforce at low speeds would be ridiculous. Take a look at a sprint car for a hint. 








Control air flow? Yeah, maybe. But this is easily done without ricer appendages.

No, the flimsy GTO rear wing was brought to us by the styling department at Pointiack. The same guys that brought us big screaming chicken decals and plastic side cladding to dress up solid rear axles and recirculating ball steering boxes. And, for the same reason. They thought the target market (F-body mourners) demanded plastic "excitement".

And, you may want to point out to your aeronautically inclined home-schooled engineer buddy that the Crossfire has a top speed of 150 MPH while the Crossfire SRT6 has gobs more speed at 158 MPH. For this whopping 8 MPH difference, the SRT guys decided to ruin the lines of the car and ditch the retractable spoiler in favor of a huge fixed piece of plastic that would make F-body owners and ricers drool.

IMHO, the GTO is way more attractive without the useless plastic on the rear end. Get them holes filled permanently.


----------

